# كيف تعمل خطه لاداره المخاطر Risk Plan



## نعيم ابو كرم (30 يونيو 2007)

الاخوه الاعزاء 
ان خطه اداره المخاطر تبين جميع المخاطرالمتوقعه التي تحوف المشروع وتجهز مجموعه من الاجراءات تؤخذ اما لمنع هذه المخاطر من الحدوث او ان تقلل من تاثير هذه المخاطر في حال ان حدثت وتشمل هذه الخطه على :
1. قائمه كامله من المخاطر المتوقع حدوثها للمشروع اثناء التنفيذ .
2. ترتيب توقع حدوث هذه المخاطر .
3. ترتيب الاثر الناجم عن حدوث هذه المخاطر في حال حدوثها .
4.ترتيب حسب الاولويه القصوى للمخاطر .
5.مجموعه من الاجراءات الوقائيه لتقليل توقع حدوث هذه المخاطر.
6.مجموعه من الاجراءات الاحتياطيه لتقليل الاثر الناجم عن ظهور هذه المخاطر .
7.طريقه اداره هذه المخاطر اثناء تنفيذ المشروع .

الملف المرفق يحتوي كل ما يلزم عن عمليه اداره المخاطر وعن كيفيه اعداد هذه الخطه وجميع الفورمات والجداول اللازمه لتجهيز خطه شامله لاداره مخاطر اي مشروع ارجو من الجميع الاستفاده


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (30 يونيو 2007)

الف مليون شكرا لك يا اخ نعيم وجعلك الله ذخرا لاخوانك


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (30 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخوي عبد
ارجو من الاخوه التصويت حسب السؤال اعلاه مع الشكر


----------



## النائف (30 يونيو 2007)

تم التصويت وبالله التوفيق


----------



## ام نورا (3 يوليو 2007)

مجهود قيم بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (3 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك .. ياريت لو نتطرق لعملية ادارة المخاطر من الواقع العملي التطبيقي .. وهل فعلا تطبق عمليات ادارة المخاطر بإمتياز في الوطن الغربي؟؟؟ ياريت لو كل شخص يخبرنا عن الحال في الشركة التي يعمل بها.


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (3 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (5 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m_a_abbas (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كن طموحا (7 يوليو 2007)

أسال الله ان يريك وجهه


----------



## essa2000eg (10 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للاخوة الافاضل على المعلومات القيمة ولدى اقتراح هام جدا ما رايكم اخوتى الاعزاء ان نحاول تنسيق اجتماع مباشر بيننا لزيادة التعارف والتواصل ولتعم الفائدة على الجميع باذن الله ولتكون على مستوى المدن فمثلا الاعضاء الموجودن فى القاهرة معا والموجودون فى الرياض معا وهكذا دمشق ودبى حتى لا نشق على بعضنا واذا ولكنها ستكون مفيده باذن الله ولنتعاون من اجل المزيد من التقدم والتطور الذى سيعود بالفائدة علينا وعلى بلادنا وامتنا باذن الله تعالى


----------



## باحثة ليبية (28 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير و فتح عليك فتح العارفين
تحياتي


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (30 يوليو 2007)

موضوع هام للغاية نرجو المشاركة بمثال مع تطبيق الطرق المختلفة مثل مونت كارلو P5 وكيفية التعامل مع المخرجات و الاستفادة منها 
ولك جزيل الشكر و بارك الله فيك


----------



## saidjibril (9 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (27 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا..


----------



## nofal (28 أغسطس 2007)

jazaka allah khyra


----------



## pesocom (7 يناير 2008)

الله يبارك فيك وفى جميع الأخوة الأفاضل الذين لايبخلون على المنتدى بما هو شيق ومفيد


----------



## eng_houssam (7 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا الملف


----------



## أنا والليل والقمره (8 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسكو (10 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الماستر (10 يناير 2008)

thaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KARIM ELFEKY (13 يناير 2008)

thanx alot for this good effort


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (14 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## عالم البناء (3 فبراير 2008)

الف الف شكرا واتمتى المزيد


----------



## سائد السلع (4 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير و نفع بك الامة


----------



## abu nouran (9 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nagopc (7 يوليو 2008)

*مساهمة*

مجرد مساهمة لتفريب الحدث


----------



## طارق حسين (8 يوليو 2008)

thanx thanx  
if u can sent example


----------



## طارق السعيدي (9 يوليو 2008)

احول فتح الملف ولكن لايوجد شي في داخلة


----------



## ناهده (9 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صابر دياب (9 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## قلم معماري (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي كريم علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## قلم معماري (13 يوليو 2008)

الاخ 
essa2000eg 
فكرتك جيدة وانا يشرفني الانضمام لهذا الاجتماع ،فقط ارجو اعلامي بالاجتماع قبلها ب 24 ساعة نظرا لظروف عملي الشاقة ولك جزيل الشكر
وفقك الله


----------



## Dr. Mohamed Saad (18 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks so much


----------



## hosini2000 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع*​


----------



## سعيد نهاد (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## eng_houssam (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## virtualknight (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع المتكامل الذي يمكن اي شخص من انشاء خطة مخاطر كاملة


----------



## أبو ريم 1 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر جزيلا لك


----------



## magnoooo (10 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks alot 4 ur efforts


----------



## tarekkt (24 مايو 2009)

thaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallam1998 (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا


----------



## malnabhan (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخوكم محتار شنو يختار للرسالة الدكتورة ان يكتب عن Risk and Value Management او ADR 
ابو سالم


----------



## malnabhan (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير
بو سالم


----------



## aboyahia (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وانعم عليك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## م.وليد العيساوي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرأ


----------



## ابوهاني (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## حسن عمر (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 00000


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## HHM (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmeshmohandesamin (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الله عليك يا هندسه


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shaaili (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر على المجموعة


----------



## hhmdan (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## arch_hamada (1 ديسمبر 2010)

دراسة جميلة ومفيدة جدا


----------



## المغربى (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخى العزيز وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shamsiye (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*الله يبارك في علومكم ... وجزاكم الله خيرا .*


----------



## jabarin2008 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي عملك الصالح اللهم امين ونطلب المزيد


----------



## Eng.A1 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## mezohazoma (19 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (17 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .. مجهود أكثر من رائع


----------



## sallam1998 (18 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hamada (19 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
​


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (20 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## عاشق الخرسانه (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس النيل (11 أغسطس 2012)

مفيش ملف على العموم شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## Eng.Ata (11 أغسطس 2012)

أشكر جهدك ولا يوجد ملف مرفق


----------



## محمد السواكنى (20 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (21 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ايمن حسين (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عطيةحسن (7 سبتمبر 2012)

الف الف شكر علي المجهود


----------



## Abu Laith (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## gharib belal (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kingprocess (8 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 فبراير 2013)

تشكر على جهدك بش مهندس


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aymanasm (28 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## آغاميلاد (25 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 فبراير 2015)

هذا الموضوع جداً ، ونظراً لارتباطه بالصحة والسلامة المهنية قد وضعت بعض الملفات ومنها واصفة الأيزو لإدارة المخاطر.
على الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t428152.html
​


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (4 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## atefzd (5 مارس 2015)

رايع جدا


----------



## محمد19775 (27 أبريل 2016)

*موضوع مميز و هام*

جزاك الله كل خير اخي 
لكن اظن انك يجب ان تعدل الاستبيان بتفصيل اكثر 
حسب الجهة المالكة للمشروع و حسب المقاول 
فنسبة كبيرة من مقاولي المشاريع الحكومية خارج التغطية بمعنى عمليا لا يمكن تطبيق اي نظريات ادارة حقيقية عليهم لانهم ليسوا مقاولين محترفين بل تجار ياخذون الدفعات المقدمة لتمويل مشاريع خاصة او للمضاربة و تدخل المشاريع بالسبات و جزء من المشكلة القبول بتلزيم المشاريع من الجهات الحكومية لهؤلاء المقاولين بسبب الخصم الذي يضعونه رغم انه واضح انه ليس منطقيا في كثير من البنود و هذا ادعى لاستبعاد المقاول لعدم جديته .....


----------



## wraslan (2 مايو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

